# June '08 Challenge Photos - "Shadow and Light"



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

The photos are finally all here. We have 48 photos, which were submitted for this months challenge. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

*Shadow and Light*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## johngpt

Dana, awesome job. Thanks for putting it all together. Got some great entries.


----------



## icassell

Lots of great work here!


----------



## Miaow

Some really great entries there


----------



## johngpt

Yesterday, when I came to this thread and looked at the ballot, I would've sworn there were 48 entries. The first two times through the slideshow, it stopped at image 48. Then later, when I went through manually, I found 50 entries. And the ballot shows 50 entries. Is this yet another piece of evidence that I'm going bonkers?


----------



## johngpt

Maybe I'm not totally off the deep end. Dana says 48 entries as well in her intro post.

Phew!   :goodvibe:


----------



## icassell

...looks off the deep end at johngpt ...


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

definately a few keepers this month


----------



## astrostu

Uh, yeah ... when I voted last night there were 48.


----------



## frfefarfearz

wee already here! counting the days.. and my photo on the site's front page will then be replaced!  haha


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> ...looks off the deep end at johngpt ...


It's not so much the falling (off the deep end) that bothers me. It's the sudden deceleration at the bottom.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

looks like a pretty tight race this month!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Yeah  it is a pretty close one so far


----------



## johngpt

It's interesting seeing how many 'hits' each of the entries has been getting. I can't recall last month (my first for following a challenge) when we began seeing results of the voting. I think we were seeing results posted before the end of the voting period?


Oops, my bad, now I see the link for poll results.


----------



## Ockie

I'm wondering why my submission hasn't been accepted... I'm pretty sure it matched all the requirements?


----------



## johngpt

Ockie said:


> I'm wondering why my submission hasn't been accepted... I'm pretty sure it matched all the requirements?



click on the same link that you had used to email your submission, and ask Dana about it. She's really nice and should be able to help you. Last month, my first for submitting, I'd had questions about how to do it, and she was immensely helpful.


----------



## jasonkt

Wow, good job everyone!!!


----------



## choubacca

oh bum i haven't gotten a vote.  I'll just have to come up with a better photo next time.  nice pics everyone!


----------



## kulakova

hello everyone! been away for about 1 year here and this is the present challenge.

23 is a god!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Is tomorrow the last day for voting? It sure is a close contest!


----------



## Antarctican

Last chance, folks!! Voting closes tonight. So don't put it off any longer, look at the entries and make your choice.


----------



## icassell

Antarctican said:


> Last chance, folks!! Voting closes tonight. So don't put it off any longer, look at the entries and make your choice.





... stuffs the ballot box ...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

:shock: I wonder why more people don't vote on these contests?


----------



## johngpt

I think it's amazing that the three images I like best are in a dead heat!

The other amazement is that my entry got a vote. Who'd be nuts enough to do that? Just kidding, thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

johngpt said:


> The other amazement is that my entry got a vote. do that? Just kidding,



Well you must have a interesting photo:thumbup:


----------



## Neuner

C677T said:


> :shock: I wonder why more people don't vote on these contests?



Because it takes too long to get the photos up for people to vote.  They don't keep checking back over & over unless they submitted.

I submitted and I lost interest after a week of not seeing anything posted.


----------



## Battou

Can I vote again, it seems I inadvertently created a three way tie :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

Neuner said:


> Because it takes too long to get the photos up for people to vote.  They don't keep checking back over & over unless they submitted.
> 
> I submitted and I lost interest after a week of not seeing anything posted.


I imagine receiving and compiling entries is a time consuming endeavor. Then, when "real life" intrudes, as it has a tendency, things can get delayed. I can't imaging trying to find the time to devote to the maintaining of a challenge such as this. I'm glad someone has, as it's been a lot of fun to try to come up with images. It's difficult enough trying to come up with time for shooting!

I'm glad the next challenge has a two month time frame.


----------



## johngpt

Battou said:


> Can I vote again, it seems I inadvertently created a three way tie :lmao:



LOL. Mine had brought it to a two-way tie. I was wondering whose had brought it to three-way. If it ends this way, I think it's fitting. Those images are outstanding.


----------



## Neuner

johngpt said:


> I imagine receiving and compiling entries is a time consuming endeavor.



It's nice of you to think that way but it's actually quite simple especially with a program like vBulletin.  I know this b/c I ran a website myself and with the vBulletin package it was very easy.

Also, this is making the owner money.  It is part of their income.  They will argue that the advertisements only pay for the software and hosting the site but that isn't true unless you didn't do your homework when looking for a hosting company or your hits are too low which shouldn't be a problem for this website.


----------



## johngpt

Neuner said:


> Also, this is making the owner money.  It is part of their income.  They will argue that the advertisements only pay for the software and hosting the site but that isn't true unless you didn't do your homework when looking for a hosting company or your hits are too low which shouldn't be a problem for this website.


Interesting. I wasn't aware that a forum such as this had an 'owner' or that it was a money making enterprise. I'd always thought that sites such as this had been started by enthusiasts, and that volunteers/enthusiasts maintained the sites.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Well I'm not sure TPF actually brings in revenue except for the subscriber accounts that people pay for.


----------



## johngpt

Battou said:


> Can I vote again, it seems I inadvertently created a three way tie :lmao:


Come to think of it, doesn't it go to PK's now? :mrgreen:


----------



## Neuner

C677T said:


> Well I'm not sure TPF actually brings in revenue except for the subscriber accounts that people pay for.



If you see ads on a webpage then they are bringing in revenue.  The amount depends on how it is set up.  Typically you get a certain amount for every page view with the ad on it and even more if someone clicks on one of the ads.  The contracts usually state that the owner or owners of the website cannot tell, ask, or encourage members to click on the ads to increase their revenue.


----------



## Neuner

johngpt said:


> Interesting. I wasn't aware that a forum such as this had an 'owner' or that it was a money making enterprise. I'd always thought that sites such as this had been started by enthusiasts, and that volunteers/enthusiasts maintained the sites.



Most forums are created for making money.  They will choose a topic that interests them the most or they are knowledgeable about.  You can view and read the vbulletin forum to see what I'm talking about: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

SHIIIIIT son! three way tie! as of now...


----------



## johngpt

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> SHIIIIIT son! three way tie! as of now...



Ah do buhleeve duh votin has ended, son, I say...



Where's Foghorn Leghorn when we really need him?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

That one guy said a bad word


----------



## AdrianBetti

I'm just excited I got a vote. lol.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks everyone for your patience (especially those who submitted photos 10,14, and 16). In order to break the three way tie the moderating staff has decided the winner. 

The winner of the "Shadow and Light" challenge is photo 16, which was submitted by iflynething. Congratulations to iflynething on the win. And congrats to everyone who participated this month.


----------



## icassell

Congrats!  Lots of good stuff this month!


----------



## Battou

Congrats.....talk about Ironic...16 was my vote. :thumbup:


----------



## icassell

I think it's interesting that no photograph got a resounding majority.


----------



## johngpt

Would it be possible to learn the identities of the persons who had submitted entries #10 and #14?

It'd be nice to give them the congratulations they deserve.


----------



## frfefarfearz

congratz!!! i was just out for a week and my photo was already replaced ahah !!! wow lovely photo!


----------



## atp_design

I found it interesting how popular B/W photos were...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

congratulations iflynething, that is a great picture you took!


----------

